# Ford 5000 diesel fuel problems



## Dave Zielesch (May 26, 2020)

Hi, everyone. New to this forum but there appears to be a LOT of very experienced and intelligent attendees, so here goes: My problem:
I recently took ownership of a Ford 5000 tractor. I did a complete service to it, including all fluids, oil, filters, etc. Now, I have a problem with fuel delivery. Tractor ran really fine for about 10 minutes, then died.-Obviously due to fuel starvation. I managed to get it in the shop by a series of restarts, but now I have an obviously dead tractor. I have been trying to bleed the two filters of air, but to no avail. I just seem to deliver fuel up to the darned things and it goes no further. I have contemplated a fuel supply pump problem, but due to its being fairly new- I am reluctant to blame it there. I have also been told that a complete bleed of air requires several attempts. I was just wondering if anyone else had replaced all filters, etc. and had the same problems as I. It seems silly that I can crack open the PTO case on it, cherry pick the upper and make all the necessary repairs and be successful only to have something silly as fuel delivery make my tractor a multi ton paperweight. Any experience with this would be appreciated, folks!


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

First thing to consider is the fuel filter brand and the sealing washers they come with. Some filters have multiple holes on the top side, some have only a narrow opening on the outer edge. Very easy for one to mistake that space for a seal groove and place a seal washer on the filter instead of up in the base(where it actually belongs). Very common mistake. It's the type you only make once.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Yup.. diagram #8 tells the whole story.. it MUST BE SEATED UP IN the filter head..
NOT ON the filter..


----------



## Dave Zielesch (May 26, 2020)

Well, I truly appreciate the input here. I really do, but come to find out, I had a plug in the filter assy courtesy of my 3 year old autistic great grandchild, who developed a love for climbing up on the tractor, removing the gas tank and throwing things down in there. Long story short, I ended up draining and cleaning the tank of all partially melted down toys, replaced the petcock, the line, the twin filter assy and the supply pump. Consequently, I also replaced all rubber fuel hoses with injector rated Gates hose and after all was primed by the hand primer on the new pump, I cracked the two bolts (one at a time) on the injector pump and had nearly pure diesel, little air. This old 5000 started on the first crank and has run ever since. What the heck... I know I replaced more than I should have, but it kinda needed it, anyway. So.... lots to be said for locking fuel caps.
Thanks to all who contributed.
Dave


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Glad you got it sorted Dave! You gotta love them (great) grandkids no matter what!! 

I had a friend that was restoring a '56 chevy, I believe it was. He spent his two weeks off pounding out dents and preparing the car for paint with his wee son *watching* and helping.. Never got done before he had to come back to work, we worked a 4 x 2 rotation. While he was away at work, the wee lad carried on helping dad... beating on the sheet metal with a ball peen hammer... just like dad did! He was upset, but the lad was only trying to help!!


----------

